# MAKO Thumb Trigger Release from CCPorter, Inc.



## ccporter (Jul 2, 2003)

*Green Mako 3*

CCPorter, Inc.
www.thecenterx.net


----------



## tex494 (Feb 17, 2007)

*release*

do they come in 4 finger and what do they cost ?


----------



## ccporter (Jul 2, 2003)

*Mako 4*

CCPorter, Inc.
www.thecenterx.net

PM sent


----------



## ccporter (Jul 2, 2003)

*Flag Pattern Release from CCPorter, Inc.*

CCPorter Inc.
www.thecenterx.net


ccporter said:


> No Creep Release Aid with Fine Tension Adjustment(New)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## ccporter (Jul 2, 2003)

*Clear Anodized Mako 3*

Clear Mako 3 from CCPorter, Inc.
www.thecenterx.net


----------



## singingarcher (Jun 27, 2006)

ttt
:thumbs_up 
:smile:


----------



## ccporter (Jul 2, 2003)

*Congratulations: California State Indoor 1st Place*

Congratulations to Jimmie Neff, CCPorter, Inc. Staff Shooter, for Winning the 2007 CBH Male Free Style A-Class 450 round with a perfect 450 score!!!

CCPorter, Inc.
www.thecenterx.net


----------



## onlybarebow (Apr 11, 2004)

good shootin!


----------



## ccporter (Jul 2, 2003)

*Congratulations from CCPorter, Inc.*

Congratulations to *Josh Miller*(CCPorter, Inc. Staff Shooter) for winning the FS-MYA-A Class at the 2007 NFAA Marked 3-D National Championship

CCPorter, Inc.
www.thecenterx.net


----------



## ccporter (Jul 2, 2003)

*New Dealers/Distributor of CCPorter Releases*

You now can purchase our releases at *Lancaster Archery Supply*.....



ccporter said:


> No Creep Release Aid with Fine Tension Adjustment(New)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## ccporter (Jul 2, 2003)

*CCPorter, Inc. Release Aid (Pulling with Back Tension)*

No longer do you need to accept the limits of your Release's adjustment features. With all CCPorter Releases, simply turn the rear adjustment screw until you get the perfect Trigger Tension and Timing.

Adjust the tension until you can come to full draw and apply pressure on the trigger knob without the release going off prematurely. Start pulling straight back and keep your eyes on the middle. This will give you the ultimate surprise release with No Creep.


CCPorter, Inc.
www.thecenterx.net


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I've been hard pressed to find a better performing release then the CX-1 I have.....well except for maybe the Mako.:wink: Speaking of which I just may need to order a black one to match my new bow.:embara:


----------



## onlybarebow (Apr 11, 2004)

to the top for a great release


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Cx 1*

The CX 1 rocks, shoots awesome. Best release


----------



## ccporter (Jul 2, 2003)

*Who is Shooting the New Mako from CCPorter, Inc.?*

Check out our updated Gallery of Shooters at www.thecenterx.net


----------



## onlybarebow (Apr 11, 2004)

bump


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

What direction is the trigger movement: in or back? Typical releases pull straight back to disengage the sear. Releases like the Carter chocolate addiction and spot hogg sat night special, pull inward to disengage the sear (I.e. squeeze the release). 

thanks


----------



## ccporter (Jul 2, 2003)

ultratec00 said:


> What direction is the trigger movement: in or back? Typical releases pull straight back to disengage the sear. Releases like the Carter chocolate addiction and spot hogg sat night special, pull inward to disengage the sear (I.e. squeeze the release).
> 
> thanks


Based on your definitions of in and back, the releases in this thread would be in the inward or squeeze category.

Thanks
CCPorter, Inc.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

guys, i went thru the whole do i or dont i thing about this release before i bought it, and decided to take the plunge with a thumb trigger. ccporter did call me, and we did talk about it function and feel.

the biggest thing i like about the design is the zero travel. to me, travel will increase the chances of anticipation and punch-itis, something i want nothing to do with. let me tell you, zero travel MEANS zero travel. when you get to the 'breaking point', its gone.

as you can see, the thumb barrel is very large and will fit into your thumb quite nicely. it is adjustable like any of the off-center style barrels and gives a very solid feel.

it took me a while to adjust and acclimate to a thumb trigger after shooting a hinge with safety for quite a few years. now that i have the feel and hand positioning incorporated, its pretty much a no brainer. my biggest problem, and i had it with my hinges was not being aggressive enuff on the execution.....still workin on it.

my scores are improving each week in my 600rd league, and im liking it more and more each week. i will admit i dont shoot enuff, but i do feel that i am more confidently consistant.

maybe 2 things that can be improved upon would be a version with a thicker case, like maybe 9/16" thick. as far as colors, a flat finish in dark green or camo for hunters. other than that.....this release is awesome.


if you ask nicely, ccporter will put together a 2 toned release like the one i ordered.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Chris at CCPorter is really nice and helps in everyway he can. these release aids are really really nice.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

bumb...try the cx 1...its sweet!!!


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

ccporter said:


> You now can purchase our releases at *Lancaster Archery Supply*.....


Just went to Lancasters web sight and could not find them. Where else can I find them.


----------



## jim quick (Mar 18, 2007)

*Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

This is one great release, may have to order another one. Keep up the great work.

Jim


----------



## ccporter (Jul 2, 2003)

*CCPorter Releases*



mgbarr71 said:


> Just went to Lancasters web sight and could not find them. Where else can I find them.


I am not sure why they are not on the web site yet. They do have them and they are in the new catalog. If you give them a call, I am sure you can get one.

Thanks
CCPorter, Inc.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Up to the top for an awesome release. Try one and you will be hooked!!!


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

Does the clasp close when you cock the trigger or do you set it manually? Whats the msrp?


----------



## ccporter (Jul 2, 2003)

sjb3 said:


> Does the clasp close when you cock the trigger or do you set it manually? Whats the msrp?


The Clasp is closed manually.
The MSRP for the 2007 models is $169 USD.

Thanks
CCPorter, Inc.
www.thecenterx.net


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

These releases are AWESOME i tried a buddys the other day and now I can't stop thinking about getting one.They have a very crisp trigger and a very comfy handle.


Dear SANTA I would like a 3 finger green mako.


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes when you try one after that you are sold these are the best i ever have shot with, have score many personal records with the CCPorters.

So take the chance and try one out

//Jari


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

I just orders a 3 finger green mako can't wait to get in my hands.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

I got my Red Mako in the ohter day to compliment my flag pattern CX1..Awesome release as well. I took it today to my local shop, they made a little bit of a fuss over them, I almost wasn't able to walk out of the shop with both my releases...Looks like those of us in the Cincinnati area may have us a CCPorter dealer soon.:wink:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Gotta keep this to the top.

For those of you who haven't tried out a CCPorter release take a look at the website and find a dealer near you, if your in the Greater Cincinnati Ohio area just shoot me a pm, you can try one of mine.


----------



## ccporter (Jul 2, 2003)

*Congratulations to Michael Leslie*

Congratulations to Michael Leslie for first place at the CT NAA outdoor
state championships (college division, 15 Jul 2007).

CCPorter Sponsored Shooter

CCPorter, Inc.
CEO & President
Chris Porter

www.thecenterx.net


----------



## ccporter (Jul 2, 2003)

*Swedish National Championship in Fita Field*

Congratulations to Fredrik Lindblad, Jari Hjerpe and Ingrid Olofsson

Swedish National Championship in Fita Field 

Men Compound
1:st Fredrik Lindblad 712
2:nd Jari Hjerpe 711

Women Compound 1:st Ingrid Olofsson 707

CCPorter, Inc. Sponsored Shooters(all)
www.thecenterx.net


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Great news for CCPorter....Hopefully before long you can add my name to one of those Winning list's..Next shoot for me will be Aug. 25th. Anyone in the southwestern Ohio area wanna see or try either of the great CCPorter Release just send me a PM We'll see if we can get together.


----------



## ccporter (Jul 2, 2003)

*Hall of Fame - Sports (Bruce Malmberg)*

Congratulation to Bruce Malmberg. He was recently inducted into the Sports Hall of Fame.

Bruce has been ranked #1 in Canada for indoor archery for 9 years.

Bruce is also a CCPorter, Inc. sponsored shooter.

CCPorter, Inc.
www.thecenterx.net


----------



## ccporter (Jul 2, 2003)

*CCPorter, Inc. Mail Order Sales*

Currently, mail order sales are through *Lancaster Archery Supply*......
Please give them a call or have your local dealer contact us through our web site(www.thecenterx.net).

Thanks
Chris Porter
CEO & President
CCPorter, Inc.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Making that link to Lancaster Archery Supply clickable


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

ccporter said:


> Congratulation to Bruce Malmberg. He was recently inducted into the Sports Hall of Fame.
> 
> Bruce has been ranked #1 in Canada for indoor archery for 9 years.
> 
> ...



Way to go Bruce...great job and good shooting for so many years. I can only hope that one day I can be right there with you.


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

I have had mine for about 1 month and I love it.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

leon j chartier said:


> I have had mine for about 1 month and I love it.


It really is a great release....


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I've had one for a month and I really like mine too. It's a little blocky for my tastes, but it sure works well. I like the feel of releases that have the radius go completely around the finger grooves..without the flat spot in the middle.


----------



## ccporter (Jul 2, 2003)

*Congratulations to Josh Miller*

Congratulations to Josh Miller(CCPorter, Inc. Staff Shooter) for winning the 123rd NAA National Championships for Junior Compound Male.

Josh competes with the Mako 4.

CCPorter, Inc.
www.thecenterx.net


----------



## big bucks 7 (Oct 18, 2010)

how much do theses cost


----------



## Boilermaker2 (Feb 10, 2008)

$130 or so


----------

